# Emersed Cryptocoryne and Lagenandra set up



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Pictures of some of the spathes I have had over the last year.
C. pontederifolia spathe



Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Red' spathe





Cryptocoryne usteriana



Cryptocoryne wendtii var.'Florida Sunset'


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

How about some specs on the setups? Soils used? temperature? Humidity control? Fertilization technique?


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow, very cool! can we see some pictures of your lagenandras? I've heard of them through various sources, but i've never actually seen one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What a list! These emersed crypt set ups are really popping up everywhere


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice! That's a heck of a list! I'm working my way up to a collection that size


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Very nice! That's a heck of a list! I'm working my way up to a collection that size


Yup X2


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> How about some specs on the setups? Soils used? temperature? Humidity control? Fertilization technique?


Freshwater set-up:
55G with 65W PC Coralife and 30" T5NO Coralife strip.
I have mostly used Aquasoil ( new and used one from old tanks) with laterite, sand , dolomite , peat etc in various quantities depending on the type of crypt.
I have never measured the temperature but the room temperature is generally between 74-78 F. No humidity control other than the glass covers over the tank. I mist it once a day. Fertilization generally done when plants show any deficiency. I use Miracle Grow plant food sticks.

Blackwater set-up:
10G with a regular 15W florescent lamp.
Substrate is Amazonia , laterite and peat. I use RO water. 


demosthenes said:


> wow, very cool! can we see some pictures of your lagenandras? I've heard of them through various sources, but i've never actually seen one.


Thanks. Both the Lagenandras have become huge. They were one of the reasons I moved to a 55G . Right now the L. thwaitesii is outgrowing the 55G. I will have some pictures tomorrow.


CL said:


> What a list! These emersed crypt set ups are really popping up everywhere





legomaniac89 said:


> Very nice! That's a heck of a list! I'm working my way up to a collection that size





Coltonorr said:


> Yup X2


Thanks. There are quiet a few people here who have better collections than this. 

Bhushan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow man you have an amazing collection. I love your new spathe pictures.

Can you suggest any sources for _Lagenandra_?

I saw that you had that _C. cordata_ var. _cordata_ in Swap and Shop. I wondered what the foliage of that one is like(?). Is is visible in that tank picture?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow man you have an amazing collection. I love your new spathe pictures.
> 
> Can you suggest any sources for _Lagenandra_?
> 
> I saw that you had that _C. cordata_ var. _cordata_ in Swap and Shop. I wondered what the foliage of that one is like(?). Is is visible in that tank picture?


Thanks. Right now I do not know any particular source other than hobbyist here and over at APC. I am mostly going to have a plant of L. thwaitesii up for sale soon when I re-pot my L. thwaitesii. 
I will have a picture of C cordata var cordata up tomorrow. It is on the extreme right corner of the 20G picture. It has dark olive green leaves and is dark red below.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Can I call dibs on the _L. thwaitesii_? 

Just kidding do sell however you like. I will try to keep an eye out for it though.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Can I call dibs on the _L. thwaitesii_?
> 
> Just kidding do sell however you like. I will try to keep an eye out for it though.


I will let you know before I put it up for sale here.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Yhay's a ice looking bunch of crypts.

Have you tried _Cryptocoryne griffithii_?
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...fithii&btnG=Google+Search&fp=79c2456f3a951e6b


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> Yhay's a ice looking bunch of crypts.
> 
> Have you tried _Cryptocoryne griffithii_?
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...fithii&btnG=Google+Search&fp=79c2456f3a951e6b


Thanks. No, I have not got a chance to get my hands on that one.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are some old pics from last year.

Cryptocoryne cordata var. ‘Rosanervig’



The C.cordata var. 'Rosanervig' has been one of the slowest growing crypt for me.

Cryptocoryne cordata var. ‘Thailand’



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Finally I got a chance to take some pics of the Cryptocoryne and Lagenandras. These are the latest pics taken few days back. The L thwaitesii is out growing the 55G.

Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata



Lagenandra thwaitesii



Lagenandra meeboldii var. ‘Pink’



Cryptocoryne noritoi



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Some more pictures.

Cryptocoryne x purpurea northvar purpurea



Cryptocoryne pygmaea 



Cryptocoryne affinis 



Cryptocoryne minima ' Bukit Merah'



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, such cool plants. I really hope that I can get ahold of some _Lagenandra_. That _cordata_ is pretty great too. 

Hey did you see my post about the International Aroid Society?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/other-websites/93628-international-aroid-society.html

I can't remember I might have already sent you the link(?).


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow, such cool plants. I really hope that I can get ahold of some _Lagenandra_. That _cordata_ is pretty great too.
> 
> Hey did you see my post about the International Aroid Society?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I have seen the site before. Unfortunately both the genus I am interested in link back to Jan's website.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Does that C. cordata var. Thailand have variegated leaves or it is just a reflection? It made me do a double take after seeing it.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> Does that C. cordata var. Thailand have variegated leaves or it is just a reflection? It made me do a double take after seeing it.


No, it is just a bad reflection. But the plant has some nice dark green mottled leaves.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, those are some awesome crypts and lagendras! I'm tring not to get bitten by the crypt bug.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

CL said:


> wow, those are some awesome crypts and lagendras! I'm tring not to get bitten by the crypt bug.


Resistance in futile. You will give in once you see the beauty of some of these plants. Plus the variable nature always keeps you guessing.:hihi:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL said:


> wow, those are some awesome crypts and lagendras! I'm tring not to get bitten by the crypt bug.


You already have your emersed setup. That's how it all starts :biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nonsense! I will not have any of it!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

CL said:


> Nonsense! I will not have any of it!


CL, Check out this C auriculata. Now tell me how can you resist the allure of the crypts? :icon_wink


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Some more pictures.

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia



Cryptocoryne wendtii var.’Narrow’ ( Wild collected hybrid with very narrow leaves)



Thanks 
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Some pictures to share of my 55G set up.





Bhushan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's awesome. Is that the _meeboldii_ with the brown leaves in the center of the first picture? What a beautiful plant.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> That's awesome. Is that the _meeboldii_ with the brown leaves in the center of the first picture? What a beautiful plant.


Yes, it is. I love the color of those leaves too.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess I should add all the spathe pictures from here on to this thread. The size of the spathe gives this species its name. Pretty tiny compared to the plant. More pictures at Aquamusing.





Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

The spring is here and I have had a few spathes pop up in my crypt set-up. One of the more intresting one was Cryptocoryne zukalii spathe. Now on to the pictures.


C zukalii spathe





There are a few more pictures at my blog Aquamusing.

While I was at it, I also grabbed a few shots of the Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia which had put out the spathe for the Nth time.


C pontederiifolia spathe



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow I love that tangerine orange color of the zukalii.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow I love that tangerine orange color of the zukalii.


I love the color of this spathe too. One of my favorites till date.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

The zukalii is sweet looking.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Man this is making me so want to setup my Riparium with crypts and high humidty. So many beautiful specimens. Thanks for sharing.

Craig


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. Craig, you should be able to get away with as low as 70% humidity for most of the crypts excluding a selected few.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well if you decide to part with some LMK as I may be in the market. Also how fogged up is your glass at 70% humidity. I plan on setting up a fogger fo some cool effects and may have to conisder a misting system as well.

Craig


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Well if you decide to part with some LMK as I may be in the market. Also how fogged up is your glass at 70% humidity. I plan on setting up a fogger fo some cool effects and may have to conisder a misting system as well.
> 
> Craig


Craig, I have these growing in a 55g. Most of the time the tank glass is bone dry above the waterline. I am away from home quiet often for period of 3-4 days and don't mist the plants at all during this time. The humidity gets down to about 50% but crypts hangin there just fine. Actually I have started prefering low humidity for the set up.
I will keep you posted on the availablelity.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Craig, I have these growing in a 55g. Most of the time the tank glass is bone dry above the waterline. I am away from home quiet often for period of 3-4 days and don't mist the plants at all during this time. The humidity gets down to about 50% but crypts hangin there just fine. Actually I have started prefering low humidity for the set up.
> I will keep you posted on the availablelity.


Thats great to hear, I'm going to go get me a humidtstat thingy ma bober to see what kind of humidity levels I have. I just tossed on my glass tops as well.

Craig


----------

